# Marumi filters



## janne (May 11, 2012)

So today I went to my local camera store - not a fantastic one, on a sidenote - to check out the options for a filter for my new 16-35. The best they could offer me was a 82mm Marumi filter. Does anyone know this brand, and recommend it? Because to be fair, the only brand I hear recommended consistently is B+W...

Thanks

Janne


----------



## B-Man (May 15, 2012)

You will regret getting a cheap & unheard filter brand (because i did). If you can afford the 16-35 L lens, then i bet you can get a better filter for your lens. 

Better be safe than sorry. Poor quality filter sometimes or most likely will degrade your image quality.


----------



## revup67 (May 15, 2012)

> You will regret getting a cheap & unheard filter brand (because i did). If you can afford the 16-35 L lens, then i bet you can get a better filter for your lens. Better be safe than sorry. Poor quality filter sometimes or most likely will degrade your image quality.



B-Man - I think you had better do your research. It appears you are misleading Janne though I do agree with your statement about poor filters degrading your image

Marumi is NOT unheard of. They have been around since the 1930's, Marumi Optical was formed in 1952 for starters. See more below on the Polarizer especially.

Janne, though you don't state which filter type you are attempting to acquire I can start you off with a few links for a UV and a Polarizer that may help. Note the degradation on certain filters via the charts and photographs. Suprisingly, Tiffen came in dead last on one of their specific UV filters - see the photos as to how much was lost on the original photograph with the use of such a filter. 

UV Filter Test: http://www.lenstip.com/113.1-article-UV_filters_test.html note the specific Hoya that came in on top (there are various types). Link #4 will take you to the finalists.

At this link: http://www.lenstip.com/115.4-article-Polarizing_filters_test_Results_and_summary.html 

for Polarizers, note B&W and Marumi were tied for first though Marumi costing considerably less. I have this specific Marumi Polarizer in various sizes 82mm, 72mm etc. The Marumi's work flawlessly and I have done my own comparisons as well - no discerning degradation and no vignetting. You can get them the cheapest from an Ebay store called: Eventcameras. I've bought from them numerous times - excellent service, Ben always replies and their prices can't be beat. he also carries the Hoya and various other brands. Ask Ben for his thoughts on Marumi as well. As a distributor he can carry whatever brand/model he wants and he is very knowledgeable

A final note is don't always believe the more you pay for a filter the better it will be. I recently owned a filter that was over $300. It performed horribly and back it went the next day.


----------



## B-Man (May 15, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > You will regret getting a cheap & unheard filter brand (because i did). If you can afford the 16-35 L lens, then i bet you can get a better filter for your lens. Better be safe than sorry. Poor quality filter sometimes or most likely will degrade your image quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apology of being noob. :-[

I asked my friends before about Marumi and none of them heard about this brand (obviously i need to expand my knowledge on filter then). I'm familiar about Hoya, B&W, Tiffen and Singh-Ray brand but not Marumi. The brand that i'm familiar with is the brand that i noticed most mention in this forum.

I did bought a really cheap Marumi ND filter for my 70-200mm and somehow my pictures not that really 'pop' than it use to be. Im not sure why, maybe i got a fake filter? or is it my technique using the ND filter? I know that ND filter let me use larger aperture and/or slower shutter speed during bright day light. I was not really happy about my purchase and because of that i said what i said on my previous post.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2012)

You do not hear much about Heliopan either, but that doesn't mean they are junk. Marumi has a good reputation, while Heliopan is supurb, as good as B&W, maybe some of them are better. Zeiss supposedly supplies the glass for them. The main issue is the cost, very high! I bought Heliopan CIR-POL filter from a local dealer who was selling out, but even at half price, they are expensive.


----------



## Mike Miami (May 15, 2012)

Another +1 for Marumi. Also purchased from Event Camera on ebay.


----------



## revup67 (May 17, 2012)

> I did bought a really cheap Marumi ND filter for my 70-200mm



As with any brand, Marumi does offer low end and high end. Tiffen has some crappy filters as well as some excellent ones.

Mike..way to go with EventCameras - Ben does a great job with customer service, pricing and most of all answering questions with good insight


----------

